# Reupholstered seats



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Just finished the task of re-upholstering the seats, they were originally half cream leather and half a sort of alcantara material but four years of use with dogs made them a bit grubby   So I bought two complete hides in Anthracite, a sort of dark charcoal grey, leather. Or more correctly the wife bought them as a late xmas pressy to me. So I have been very busy since   The first photo shows the seats as original and the second photo is as recovered.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks very good well done that man. :lol: :wink:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi George,

NICE JOB............looking forward to trying them out :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers matey.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Very impressive - wish I had that sort of skill.......


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent Finish  

Are they enclosed or zipped ?

(Nothing wrong either way) I'm just being Nosey


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Must be zipped - they would have been too big to upload on here otherwise........... :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

duxdeluxe said:


> Must be zipped - they would have been too big to upload on here otherwise........... :lol:


Grrroooaan


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

:?: 

Did you recover the driver/passenger seats as well? If you did, how easy was it and do you have any photos? 
My front seats need recovering but not worth paying shed loads of money to get them done professionally. Keep baulking at the thought of attemping them! 

Chris & Tilly. 

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

moblee said:


> Excellent Finish
> 
> Are they enclosed or zipped ?
> 
> (Nothing wrong either way) I'm just being Nosey


hi, yes they are zipped on, but still a struggle to get on being leather, no stretch, and I made them very slightly smaller to avoid any unsightly sagging.

curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

ToffeApple said:


> :?:
> 
> Did you recover the driver/passenger seats as well? If you did, how easy was it and do you have any photos?
> My front seats need recovering but not worth paying shed loads of money to get them done professionally. Keep baulking at the thought of attemping them!
> ...


hi, no I haven't done the front seats yet but have this scheduled as the next project for the MH. Have to complete the re-upholstery of my TR6 first, that also will be in leather, and the seats are a simpler design than the Isri seats on the MH, so good practice before I "cut them open" :? :?

curlyboy


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Finish
> ...


Nothing worse than unsightly sagging George.......... 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

CurlyBoy said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Finish
> ...


Could you recover me, I'm sagging.

Nice job, we know where to come for re-upholstering.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

nice job George, talking of sagging, how's Jean. Love you.Dennis


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

brillopad said:


> nice job George, talking of sagging, how's Jean. Love you.Dennis


......thanks for that Dennis, she's well on the mend now, that's why the panic to get the seats done so that we can get away soon. thought you might like to see the shears I picked up on ebay £32, would have cost £165 new 8O 8O bet they bring back memories for you eh :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Is that a walking foot machine, i need one bad.Dennis


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I had an old singer once, but that for the next time we meet.. :lol: 

nice job George.....its a shame your spoken for :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

brillopad said:


> Is that a walking foot machine, i need one bad.Dennis


....there you go dennis, this one is for sale in Southall

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SINGER-211-WA...Collect_SewingMachines_RL&hash=item255ef5bd98

curlyboy

..........and another, but needs servicing, I am sure you can cope with that mate
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200563666465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

dinger said:


> I had an old singer once, but that for the next time we meet.. :lol:
> 
> nice job George.....its a shame your spoken for :lol:


.....hope your not referring to Mrs Dinger, Andy?   
Curlyboy


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Singers and Dingers just dont mix...... :lol: says lady Dinger with rolling pin in clutched tightly in her left hand


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

George, as you're good at working with leather, could you run me up something like this?


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*singer*

Lady Dinger has the matching briefs.......perhaps there is a new cottage industry waiting to be born in Cornwall...... :lol:

Are there enough cows left down there Georgie ? 8O


----------

